# Starting 1:1 training this week...



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

My Yoschi is right at five months old.... we're starting 1:1 schutzhund training on Wednesday.

*I'll be keeping a journal,, for sure.

*The trainer said we'll be working on "imprinting"

*We'll do 30 minutes of specific behavior training and 30 minutes of play traing as well as planning for my at home training for the week.

What questions should I be asking?
What should I be looking for in my trainer and in my dog?
Are there any red flags I should look for in my trainer and/or in my dog?

FYI, I am a complete novice to formal training


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just go and have fun. 
You should be handling your dog, not the trainer. If the trainer wants to show you things, hopefully s/he'll have a demo dog and not use Yoschi. I think your trainer will be working on you as much as Yoschi, footwork, positioning and line handling is important. 

Always end every session on a positive note, and crate him after your session. 

I'd get the book from Sheila Booth Welcome to Dogwise.com it has a great foundation for puppy chapter, and helps to understand different training exercises.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Who are you training with?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in Austin, Tx
I'm training with a guy named Rex from Canine Headquarters in Hutto


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not familiar with him. I know a few of the SchH people down there, but he isn't one of them.  I was mostly curious.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Not familiar with him. I know a few of the SchH people down there, but he isn't one of them.  I was mostly curious.


 He's a young guy, with long brown hair... seems nice enough... hopefully he knows his stuff


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Not familiar with him. I know a few of the SchH people down there, but he isn't one of them.  I was mostly curious.


 yeah you do Lisa... Canine Headquaters is Dave Kroyer's place


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

schh3fh2 said:


> yeah you do Lisa... Canine Headquaters is Dave Kroyer's place


 So,, am I in good hands?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

First day of training went well... I think I like this guy... we covered some basics. He described his style of training. He teaches in a way that makes sense to me... its a balance of reward and correction. You reward to teach engagement and for repetitive learning .... once the dog learns then you use corrections. Having worked at a juvenile behavioral treatment facility for years,, a balance of strong rewards and fair, timely punishment has been what we always use,, so it makes sense to me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank's Frank. Yes, I know who that is. LOL


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Its a bit frustrating,, I can't seem to replicate yoschi's focus and enthusiasm that he has at the training facility ... when "in training" with the trainer he's "on it" .... at home or in the field I go to,, he seems lazy and only half interested ... "oh look a butterfly" *poof* I've lost him for a few moments ... also his retrieves are half ass and at the facility he runs all out... I'm sure his puppydom has much to do with it... but it is frustrating


----------

